# Cleaning, cleaning, cleaning.



## Petrus (21/7/17)

How do you guys clean, sterilise your glassware, syringes etc? I was thinking of getting one of those things, they use to sterilise baby bottles in a microwave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (21/7/17)

A few minute soak in Milton Bottle Cleaner (diluted in water of course) works well for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/7/17)

i rinse it under cold water

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (21/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> i rinse it under cold water



Agreed.
Sometimes I rinse them under luke warm water and give them a couple of good shakes.

My tanks I rinse and then into the ultrasonic cleaner for 2 cycles and then leave on the drying rack.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (21/7/17)

SAVaper said:


> Agreed.
> Sometimes I rinse them under luke warm water and give them a couple of good shakes.
> 
> My tanks I rinse and then into the ultrasonic cleaner for 2 cycles and then leave on the drying rack.


yup me too
I have cleaned out empty (DIY) juice bottle before but it is such a pain. They are cheap enough, especially if you buy a few every time you go past Westpak

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (21/7/17)

Hi @GregF - Westpak - please can you confirm a link to Westpak. 

Thank You

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (21/7/17)

Dismantle my tanks and leave them overnight in a glass of water with a sterodent tablet. Rinse and dry and all good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (21/7/17)

Max said:


> Hi @GregF - Westpak - please can you confirm a link to Westpak.
> 
> Thank You


Westpak only in JHB I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid (21/7/17)

I usually just fill the kitchen sink with hot water and let the bottles, etc. sit in there for a while before I rinse them out.

If you want to sterilize, those baby bottle sterilizers for the microwave should be awesome. Just check that whatever you put in there is microwave safe so that it doesn't melt on you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (21/7/17)

I leave my bottles in hot water to which I add sea salt. I let them soak for an hour or so, then rinse them in cold water several times before air-drying. I don't use syringes and pipettes, they are unnecessary as I mix by weight. 

For atties I only do a pit-stop every couple of months. Half-hour soak in Milton, several rinses, air-dry on the windowsill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (21/7/17)

Soak in hot water. Rinse. Soak in steritab solution. Rinse again. Air dry. Use.

My main bugbear is getting the labels off without leaving a sticky residue or discolouring the clear plastic bottles I use.

Also I try not to buy new plastic bottles too often @GregF beacuse the environment and stuff.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (21/7/17)

I use masking tape as labels on my HDPE bottles, heh. Looks k@k but at least it comes off easily.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Glytch (21/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I use masking tape as labels on my HDPE bottles, heh. Looks k@k but at least it comes off easily.


Can't do k@k looking. It's a failing of mine 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/7/17)

Glytch said:


> Soak in hot water. Rinse. Soak in steritab solution. Rinse again. Air dry. Use.
> 
> My main bugbear is getting the labels off without leaving a sticky residue or discolouring the clear plastic bottles I use.
> 
> ...



To get that sticky residue off easily, use zippo fluid. Back when I was a smoker, took the sticky off my cd cases after removing the price tag. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Glytch (21/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> To get that sticky residue off easily, use zippo fluid. Back when I was a smoker, took the sticky off my cd cases after removing the price tag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Really?!?! Doesn't it discolour the plastic?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/7/17)

Nope, it's very mild. 
Give it a test first, but back then, had no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (21/7/17)

I'll give it a try. If it works I'll buy you a beer one day 



GerritVisagie said:


> Nope, it's very mild.
> Give it a test first, but back then, had no issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (21/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> To get that sticky residue off easily, use zippo fluid. Back when I was a smoker, took the sticky off my cd cases after removing the price tag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I used to use Doom to remove labels.
Disclaimer: don't use Doom to remove labels.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## aktorsyl (21/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I leave my bottles in hot water to which I add sea salt. I let them soak for an hour or so, then rinse them in cold water several times before air-drying. I don't use syringes and pipettes, they are unnecessary as I mix by weight.
> 
> For atties I only do a pit-stop every couple of months. Half-hour soak in Milton, several rinses, air-dry on the windowsill.


I hate bottle-washing day. But I do almost the same. First a rinse with cold water, then a soak in (very) hot soap water for an hour. Rinse with same soap water, then rinse with cold several times. Air dry till the next day.
If it's a bottle that contained watermelon, it goes to the trash. That smell is *impossible *to get out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (21/7/17)

You can also use furniture polish like Mr Min to remove labels. Gentle and decent smell

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/7/17)

You guys spend a lot of time cleaning

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (21/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I used to use Doom to remove labels.
> Disclaimer: don't use Doom to remove labels.


Lol, you sound like a certain pastor!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## RichJB (21/7/17)

Stillwaters said:


> You can also use furniture polish like Mr Min to remove labels. Gentle and decent smell



If it's the lemon one, it's also a good sub for FW Fruity Flakes.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stillwaters (21/7/17)

Ummmm....don't think so. You going to test, for science of course

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (21/7/17)

What do you mean test, it's my ADV.

Disclaimer: Do not put Mr Min in your juice. Come to think of it, don't put FW Fruity Flakes in your juice either. Furniture polish has no place in juice.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stillwaters (21/7/17)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (21/7/17)

RichJB said:


> What do you mean test, it's my ADV.
> 
> Disclaimer: Do not put Mr Min in your juice. Come to think of it, don't put FW Fruity Flakes in your juice either. Furniture polish has no place in juice.


Also pretty sure Gordon Ramsay uses TFA VBIC as a steak dressing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Glytch (21/7/17)

Andre said:


> Lol, you sound like a certain pastor!



This just made my day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (25/7/17)

Stillwaters said:


> You can also use furniture polish like Mr Min to remove labels. Gentle and decent smell
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



So I'm happy to report that Mr Min works like a charm! Removes that sticky residue without discolouring the clear plastic. Also makes bottles oh-so-shiney.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

